# Santa Is On The Way! (StaffPad)



## brandowalk (Dec 23, 2020)

I’ve been looking forward to writing a holiday piece in StaffPad... here it is!

Part of Expressivo’s Festive Winter Music video.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 26, 2020)

My wife has had the TV on most of Christmas Day, and this is most Christmassy thing I've heard all yearn! Nailed the vibe without resorting to excessive Sleigh Bells.

Needs more cowbell though......


----------



## brandowalk (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks Michael. All the best to you and your wife. Hope your holiday season is filled with lots of cowbell. 🥳


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 8, 2021)

How did I miss this last December? Excellent piece! Are these the stock sounds in StaffPad or do you have some (or all) expansion libraries?


----------



## brandowalk (Oct 9, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> How did I miss this last December? Excellent piece! Are these the stock sounds in StaffPad or do you have some (or all) expansion libraries?


Thank you, Paulie. I use the add-on libraries, typically Spitfire but I use the others as well if something works better for a particular line.


----------



## brandowalk (Oct 9, 2021)

Trying to remember what libraries I used specifically on this one. I think I favoured Berlin brass. I do remember taking out reverb / room from the samples as possible to get a tighter sound. I did this with fades (after big hits) in Protools and also an iZotope de-reverb plugin. Not something I do often as is a bit of effort but I thought worked for the piece.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Oct 9, 2021)

Now that's a title that made me skip a beat...  Love your work though!


----------



## brandowalk (Dec 10, 2021)

Pleased to announce that the Brantford Symphony Orchestra (Ontario, Canada) will perform _"Santa Is On The Way"_ (written on StaffPad) at their holiday concert tomorrow evening (December 11th)! Tickets in-person and via streaming are available here.

Happy Holidays!

Brandon Walker
musicbybrandonwalker.com


----------

